# LED lights



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

I saw a thread on here earlier today that must have been removed for some reason. It had large 50watt LEDs for sale and had Air Ranger written on the housing.....anyone remember the "poster" or get the contact info before it disappeared????


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

for a good 50w led search for "seelite" and also look on bowfishing country forum there is a TON of light info on that site.


----------



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

Thats the reason I am asking. The light that was on here earlier looked exactly like the one SEELITE sells but it was $25 cheaper.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I read the post yesterday and saw that it was his first post. The lights looked great but definitely out of my price range. I did like the 4 light set-up. Good luck with the hunt.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry, I think I got my lights confused; I was thinking about the ultimate lights.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*led lights*

[email protected] This was the email contact.


----------



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

Gotit Thanks


----------

